# Maze of Terror 2011



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

*Maze of Terror
Saturday October 22nd
Dusk - Midnight
12406 St Hwy 22 S
Mapleton, MN.

A Phantom Pirate ship has docked & is looking for volunteers.... are you brave enough?

Just 20 minutes South of Mankato, MN.

Donations are gratefully accepted

For more information at Facebook.com/MNMAZEOFTERROR*


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

*Maze of Terror- encore... Second Chance Scream!!!
Saturday Oct. 29th 3pm - ?*

With the success of the Sat. Oct. 22nd haunt opening...
we've been requested to once again, Scare ya!
So set sail & bring your mates.
Don't forget to bring your doubloons for a donation


----------

